# المنتديات الإسلامية > المكتبة الصوتية الإسلامية >  >  مقاطع عزاء بالعواميةقديمة .الرادود مكي سلمان

## خادم حيدرة

*الهي عظم البلاء*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/32771154/24ab4519/__-___.htm*
*شلون بيه*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/32770938/cde89869/____.html*
*سال دم للحسين*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/32771674/13d2311e/__-____.html*
*كم بطل اعلى الشريعة*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/32773370/b87dff67/__-____.html*
*اناشدكم هلي*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/32771972/f1edd316/_-__.html*
*اقبل شهر محرم*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/32772772/e9c651f2/_-_.html*
*خويه يالمظلوم*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/32772271/7604c2a3/__-_.html*
*اني زينب بت علي*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/32772955/4f0a8bd9/__-____.html*
*ايها الغائب*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/32772164/1d33b934/__-_.html*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

يسلمو والله على الطرح المميز
يعطيك ربي الف الف عافية
وكثر من هذي المشاركات
انا كان عندي شريط بس ضاع للاسف
على العموم مرحوم الوالدين ولا تبخل علينا بالجديد
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق

----------


## لحن الخلود

مشكور اخوي 
رحم الله والديك

----------


## خادم حيدرة

مشكورين على المرور 
انتظروا المزيد

----------


## عواامي

لوتكرمت اخوي ممكن تعيد الي تحميلهم 
وشكرااا
موراضين يشتغلومعاي

----------


## عواامي

شباب كيف احملهم

----------


## Malamh Cute

*صبآح آلخير ،،*

*هلآ فيك عوآمي *_* ..* 

*آمم حتى آني مآزبطوو إياي لآن آلموضوع قديم من 2007 فـ مآيتحلمو ..!*

*بآحاول آدورهم ولو حصلتهم حطيتهم لك ،،*

*ربي يعطيك آلف عافيه ،،*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## غريبة الطابيع

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد يسلمو على الطرح النوراني القيم في ميزان الاعمل ان شاء الله يعطيك الف عافية دوم تحياتي غرووووبة

----------

